

A Fibonacci A Day — Including a version that runs in O(lg(n)) steps - willf
http://willwhim.wpengine.com/2013/03/21/a-fibonacci-a-day-overview/

======
dalke
I first misread this as "Fibonacci Day", and thought that it would refer to
01:02:03 at 5/8/13. That's this May or August (or long past), depending on
your time representation preferences.

